# كتاب شيق عن صيانة أجهزة الأشعة



## محمد عبدالله عبدله (2 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا كتاب شيق عن صيانة أجهزة الأشعة وكأنك تمارسها عمليلاً 
أرجو الله أن ينفع به

أبو عبدالله المصري


----------



## محمد عبدالله عبدله (2 أغسطس 2010)

جاري تحميل باقي الكتاب


----------



## محمد عبدالله عبدله (2 أغسطس 2010)

بالتوفيق


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (2 أغسطس 2010)

جاري التحميل والاطلاع 
جزاكم الله خيرا مهندسنا الفاضل


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (3 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك ..... جاري التحميل


----------



## HSEManager (5 أغسطس 2010)

فين الجزء الأول يا هندسه بعد شكر مجهوداتك طبعاً


----------



## م_محمد متولى (7 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عباس اللامي (7 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز


----------



## mohammed.madani (9 أغسطس 2010)

زي ما قال زميلنا وين الجزء الاول 
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## فداء (10 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## rajai (12 أغسطس 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx so much


----------



## yahya44 (13 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم على المجهود القيم دمت فخرا لنا


----------



## أبو موئل (17 أغسطس 2010)

well done


----------



## أبوالزبير (18 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله بالجنة


----------



## blackhorse (21 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا
ولكن الجزء الاول ناقص نرجو المتابعة


----------



## محمد عبدالله عبدله (29 أغسطس 2010)

*باقي الأجزاء*

ها هى باقي الأجزاء بالتوفيق

ولا تنسونا بالدعاء في هذه الأيام المباركات

أبوعبدالله المصري


----------



## فني اجهزه طبيه (5 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يعطيك العافيه والله يوفقك دنيا وآخره........ الف شكر على مجهودك


----------



## عباس اللامي (5 سبتمبر 2010)

ما قصرت أخونا العزيز عاشت ايدك


----------



## mahmoud yagoub (11 سبتمبر 2010)

وفقك اللة للمزيد دوما


----------



## lolo13 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووور جدا


----------



## tarek2004_7 (28 سبتمبر 2010)

الف شكر على المجهود فين الجزء الاول


----------



## العيون الدامعة (28 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور أخي الكريم وبارك الله بجهودك


----------



## ود مهلة (2 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
حقيقة فيد جدا 
لكن وين الجزء الاول 
ياريت ترفقه باسرع ما يمكن
وشكرا


----------



## khaledhegab (2 أكتوبر 2010)

تسلم ايديك


----------



## اسماعيل العليوي (3 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلم هل الايادي


----------



## maedo (3 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابويمن (3 أكتوبر 2010)

اتمنى من الله ان يجعلها صدقه جاريه لك


----------



## ابويمن (3 أكتوبر 2010)

اتمنى من الله ان يجعلها صدقه جاريه لك


----------



## ahmadba (3 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور معلومات ممتازة بارك الله امثالك و وفقكم لما تطمحون


----------



## الساحر88 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## wika (4 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك مشاركة قيمة للغاية

الى الامام وننتظر الجديد منك ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد عبدالله عبدله (5 أكتوبر 2010)

يا جماعة الجزء الأول مرفق على حدا

وبالتوفيق


----------



## محمد عبدالله عبدله (24 نوفمبر 2010)

فين الشباب اللى بيحب الأشعة


----------



## ماجدالمهندسالكردي (25 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك جدا....بس لو كان مع الصور احسن لان احنا الدنقرا بس خيال تقريبا


----------



## heba12 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

يوجد جهاز أشعه كان يعمل وفجأه لم يأخذ أفلام على العوامل الكبيره ولكنه يأخذ أفلام على العوامل الصغيره وممكن يعطى فيلم واحد كل يومين على عوامل كبيره وفى يوم فصل الجهاز نهائياً يا ترى العطل يكون فين .
أرجو الرد للإحتياج


----------



## مهموم اليمن (9 ديسمبر 2010)

يا سلام تسلم ايديك على هذا العمل الرائع 
اخوك/ عبد الله


----------



## عبدالرحمن آل علي (9 ديسمبر 2010)

يعطيك ألف عافية


----------



## مهموم اليمن (11 ديسمبر 2010)

ارجوا الاجابة على السوال الاتى :
عندما اضع فلم الااشعة فى الكاسيت واريد ان اختبر جهاز الاشعة هل يقوم باصدار اشعة ام لا على هذا الفلم ؟؟؟؟
فكيف اعرف كفنى ؟؟؟؟دون القيام بعملية تحميض للفلم؟؟؟


----------



## mohammed.madani (11 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرت جزيل الشكر يا مهندسنا


----------



## engalaraby (13 ديسمبر 2010)

اشكرك وبارك اللة فيك


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (17 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيييييييييييييييير


----------



## محمد العمري (23 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله في الدارين


----------



## ايهاب ادريس (2 فبراير 2011)

يمكن معرفة زالك بان الفيلم يصدر ضوء اخضر ازاكان في اشعة والعكس صحيح


----------



## khzal2011 (6 فبراير 2011)

تشكر بدي كتاب صيانة عن أجهزة فريزينوس+غامبروak96


----------



## يسرى يعقوب (13 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## مهموم اليمن (18 أغسطس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الكتاب شيق فعلا واكثر من ممتاز .......
جزاك الله خيرا واتمنى الا تبخل علينا بطرح المزيد.....
اخوك/ عبد الله


----------



## مهندس اجهزةطبية (28 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## RAFT AHMED (21 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير اخي......


----------



## yaseen.khbory (23 سبتمبر 2011)

وماتوفيقي إلابالله


----------



## esper (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ً


----------



## benamad (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## علاءرجب (28 أكتوبر 2011)

جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abdelwahab14 (28 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_aymansalem (30 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير يا باشمهندس بس فين الجزء الاول مشكورا


----------

